# HGVC to DVC via RCI



## johnf0614 (Dec 8, 2010)

I just exchanged into a 1 Bedroom Wildnerness Lodge Villa from HGVC via an RCI Exchange... Anyone know what the next step is?  I have a confirmation number, and phone number to call, but was told that my confirmation wasn't showing up yet... Anyone know how long it takes for the exchange to show up in the DVC systems?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 8, 2010)

It usually takes about a week or so before DVC's Member Services learns of a confirmed exchange.


----------



## johnf0614 (Dec 8, 2010)

bnoble said:


> It usually takes about a week or so before DVC's Member Services learns of a confirmed exchange.



Great thank you very much... Just to make sure, I'll be receiving a confirmation from them as well.  I believe I'd be letting them know of my arrival and departure for the Bus service from airport as well, correct?  And I thought I read that I can add the dining plan by calling them too?  Anything else I need to know?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 8, 2010)

DVC will not ordinarily mail you a confirmation, but you can call and get the Disney reservation number assigned to your interval.  If you register for Magical Express, they will mail something for that, but only a few weeks or so before your trip.  You can add the dining plan by calling as well.


----------



## lawgs (Dec 9, 2010)

johnf0614 said:


> Great thank you very much... Just to make sure, I'll be receiving a confirmation from them as well.  I believe I'd be letting them know of my arrival and departure for the Bus service from airport as well, correct?  And I thought I read that I can add the dining plan by calling them too?  Anything else I need to know?



new parameters for DDP:

it must now be paid when you book it ( at least with Members Services ), before you paid when you checked in...

you can add it up to 48 hours prior to arrival

it might be worth a call to MS to see how adding DDP to a RCI ressie is handled


----------



## johnf0614 (Dec 10, 2010)

lawgs said:


> new parameters for DDP:
> 
> it must now be paid when you book it ( at least with Members Services ), before you paid when you checked in...
> 
> ...



I called yesterday actually... Like you all mentioned, DPP must be paid at time of booking, and added up to 48 hours prior to arrival.


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 14, 2010)

you can also pick which DDP you want.

I like the qs - but am cheap.:rofl: 

anything else you want to know? happen to love VWL - it is one of my home resorts.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 15, 2010)

When staying at a DVC resort you can book 180 days out from check in date and book up to 10 days of dinner reservations. It is a great way to get sought after reservations.


----------

